# Holz Texturen



## Los Wachos (4. Juli 2003)

Ich brauch zwei unterschiedliche Holztexturen.
Eine die die Maserung des Holzes zeigt und die andere die eine Querschnitt der Holzes zeigt. Weiß jemand wo man solche Texturen bekommt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Juli 2003)

Also Google (klick mich) hat schon einmal eine Menge ausgeworfen, ob was dabei ist für Dich kann ich nicht sagen!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. Juli 2003)

Probier's mal mit dem   Programm.


----------

